# My Boston Terrier



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

What a so adorable face, how old is he/she now?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

did you see both parents as he seems to have quite a long nose for a boston he is gorgeous though


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

gorgeous dog.

is he full boston though?  

oh just seen another of ur posts that says hes crossed with a poodle! interesting cross, very cute.


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

she is crossed with a toy poodle, yes saw both parents, will put a picture of them up too . her mum is strnge looking. there were 4 puppies, two short haired and two long. i will put a picture of that up too.


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

CarlyKeen said:


> she is crossed with a toy poodle, yes saw both parents, will put a picture of them up too . her mum is strnge looking. there were 4 puppies, two short haired and two long. i will put a picture of that up too.


here is Jessie's Mummy:








and here is Jessie's Daddy:


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

CarlyKeen said:


> here is Jessie's Mummy:
> View attachment 70017
> 
> 
> ...


and Ginny on the left (Jessie's sis, my pup before she died) and Suki on the right. there are two like suki and jessie and ginny.


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

*BUMP* 

Sorry had to do it!


----------

